# Asus EEPC 701 wireless card



## poker (Jan 19, 2013)

*I* have a*n* *A*sus EEPC with Atheros l2 fast ethernet freebsd FreeBSD wireless card and *I* don*'*t know how to use *it* to connect to my router*.*
ssid : RDS
PASS : alberto2


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 19, 2013)

ae(4) driver supports Attansic/Atheros L2 PCIe FastEthernet controllers. Please, read wiki AsusEee 701 support.


----------



## poker (Jan 20, 2013)

But there is no tutorial about how to install.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

ae(4) is for wired Ethernet, and will not help with your wireless card.  You need to identify the wireless card, which may not be Atheros.  Most notebook wireless cards are connected by internal PCIe, so look for it in the output of pciconf(8):
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

Some cards are connected by USB, even internally, and those would show in usbconfig(8):
`% usbconfig`

The Handbook has more information on setting up a wireless card than you might want: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html.

I felt that had too much detail that most people did not need, and wrote this: Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.

PS: please read Thread 18043 and Thread 8816 about formatting posts.


----------

